# C24 or C35



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

I am trying to decide on a new all around wheelset suitable for daily riding/ training and have narrowed things down to the Dura Ace 9000 C24 or C35. Aside from the aero advantage of the c35 and a slight weight difference between them, is there any other issue such as durability that might help bias things towards one or the other. 
I'm 182# . I suspect the aero advantage would be trivial given my riding speed and at my weight 100g isn't going to make much diff either, so really looking for a reason ( $ aside) to purchase one vs.the other. 
I understand lots of enthusiasm here for custom built up wheels but in this case want to stick with factory.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

From a real world perspective, I can't see any reason to buy the C35 over the C24. As you say, the aero (really?) advantage of the C35 probably won't make a lick of difference in your riding. The C24 weigh less, and cost a _lot_ less.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

lighter weight and lower cost of the 24s seems appealing to me....and I own a set, so there's that bias.

but, if you just like the appearance of the deeper rim, then go with 35s.

you should be pleased either way.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Roues Artisanales have done wind tunnel testing where older C24s have proven to be far more aero than they look. Those are some years old, but still... I'd get the 24s unless I was planning to ride fast for a long time. And then I would get C50s.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

migdriver said:


> I am trying to decide on a new all around wheelset suitable for daily riding/ training and have narrowed things down to the Dura Ace 9000 C24 or C35. Aside from the aero advantage of the c35 and a slight weight difference between them, is there any other issue such as durability that might help bias things towards one or the other.
> I'm 182# . I suspect the aero advantage would be trivial given my riding speed and at my weight 100g isn't going to make much diff either, so really looking for a reason ( $ aside) to purchase one vs.the other.
> I understand lots of enthusiasm here for custom built up wheels but in this case want to stick with factory.
> Thanks in advance


Analyze the riding you do.
Hills or dealing with wind favor the c-24
lack of wind, and straight-a-ways favor the c-35

Personally, I went with the c-24. Also believe what sways people to c-35 or c-50 is not performance but looks.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The C35 is a little stiffer according to a Shimano salesman I met at an event. But either will carry your weight and power with ease. And both are very robust. I have two sets of the C24's and can attest they are outstanding wheels. If I was getting a third set, I might think about the C35.....but in tubular. If I was riding predominately flat terrain, I may opt for the C50. You can't go wrong with any of these. I tend to agree though, the C24 sounds like its the wheel for you.


----------



## migdriver (Jun 1, 2012)

I think your last point is exactly right on...the C35 is a slick looking wheel and would appear way cooler on my bike than the low profile C24. But, intellectually I suspect the C24 is/will be the better choice for my needs as much of my riding is on hilly terrain. 
Thanks for the comments or suggestions to differentiate the two wheels based on terrain and conditions to be ridden. i had occasion to ride 30 miles or so on an identical bike to mine but shod with Zipp 404 s on a gusty , windy day and must say it was less than amusing at times.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Roues Artisanales have done wind tunnel testing where older C24s have proven to be far more aero than they look. Those are some years old, but still... I'd get the 24s unless I was planning to ride fast for a long time. And then I would get C50s.


That testing was on C24 tubulars. It's a completely different rim. The OP didn't specify from what I saw but I assume he's talking clinchers.

Anyway OP, the 35, theoretically, should be stonger. 182 is heavy enough so that while a little extra strength over the 24 might not be needed it certainly won't hurt.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That's significant. I had forgotten it was for tubulars.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Is the C24 clincher suitable for 200 pound riders?


----------

